# Rei



## thetrailboss (May 31, 2012)

So who is a member?  

When I lived in Boston for a couple years, I first visited the REI stores in Reading and out in the Fenway area.  I will admit that I pretty much exclusively went to EMS when I was in the Northeast.  I was skeptical then of joining the coop because at that time I just did not buy much stuff and was looking for deals.  Besides that REI just was not a big presence in the Northeast.  

Fast forward to this year when we move to SLC.  Of course there is no EMS here and if there was I might not shop there as much because it is just not as good as it used to be.  We went to REI in January to get my wife some skis and was blown away by our store.  It is HUGE and carries a lot of brands.  They have a full ski/bike tuning shop, rental shop, event/conference room area, and even shopping carts :lol:  We found that the folks there are very helpful and knowledgeable...suggesting the right skis for my wife.  We joined the coop and are pretty happy.  

They have had some good sales and deals...and next year we will probably have a good dividend.  

I have not bought any store brand gear, but once we do I will let you know what we think....


----------



## o3jeff (May 31, 2012)

I joined when they opened a store here in West Hartford and have bought quite a bit of stuff there. As a member they are always running specials for 20% off or free shipping on stuff too.


----------



## gmcunni (May 31, 2012)

member


----------



## thetrailboss (May 31, 2012)

The free shipping is a nice perk.  I have had good interactions with the folks both at the toll free number and in the store.


----------



## bvibert (May 31, 2012)

I also joined when they first opened the store in West Hartford.  I almost never shop there though.  My dividend is usually like 35 cents, if I get one at all.


----------



## kickstand (May 31, 2012)

Been a member for what feels like forever.  I live spitting distance from the Reading, MA store.  I drive by it almost daily.  It's very hard to just drive by it, especially when there's something I want or knowing I still have my dividend to spend.


----------



## WoodCore (May 31, 2012)

Member for the last few years and love the dividend and the 20% off sales.


----------



## rockisland (May 31, 2012)

Long time member also and seem to be in the Reading store once a week.  One thing to remember on the dividend is anything you buy with a coupon or on sale is not part of the dividend unless you sign up for the REI visa card.


----------



## o3jeff (May 31, 2012)

rockisland said:


> Long time member also and seem to be in the Reading store once a week.  One thing to remember on the dividend is anything you buy with a coupon or on sale is not part of the dividend unless you sign up for the REI visa card.



I have the REI credit card too and use it for my expenses at work, last dividend was almost $150.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 31, 2012)

We got the Visa card recently as well.  Similar to the LL Bean card in that you rack up credits fast...especially with work related expenses.


----------



## riverc0il (May 31, 2012)

Problem with dividends is you only earn points on full price items which often aren't worth full price or you can find those items cheaper else where. I always take advantage of the 20% member coupons. I think they charge for coop membership but you can hook up free memberships pretty easily. I got my membership comp'd on my first purchase at an REI store. Been on board with their membership for a dozen years now. Never shopped at EMS when I lived near an REI. Always been under whelmed by EMS on many levels.


----------



## marcski (May 31, 2012)

Been a member for over 20 years, since I used to shop at the store in New Rochelle.  Then they closed that store and for about 7 years or so there were no REI's in NY. Then, recently they opened one in Yonkers, one out on LI and one in NJ.  I've been to the LI and Yonkers stores. 

But, what is cool is that once you're a member, you're in for life!  It had been about a good 12 years probably since I'd been in the store and while out skiing in SLC I went to one of the stores.  Someone had given me a gift card and I bought a pair of hiking boots. At the checkout line, they asked for my member number which, of course, I had forgotten.  But, they were able to look me up in their computer and sure enough, still listed after about a dozen years!  

Big fan of the store, but as Riv, noted, their prices are pretty much full retail (and you can usually find it for less eleswhere) unless you get the coupons.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 31, 2012)

I'm a member, but rarely bother going there.  The Reading, Mass store is the most local to me and I'd stop by from time to time on my commute when I used to work in Boston.  Truthfully, I find the store somewhat underwhelming.  Don't get me wrong, they have some great stuff, but I had this preconceived notion that REI was top of the food chain.  They're better than EMS no doubt, but it still just feels like a higher end chain when I go in.  I'd rather support an independent retailer or just buy something online where the deals are much better.


----------



## hammer (Jun 1, 2012)

Been a member for the past few years.  I've actually been able to pick up some great deals on skis for my son and ski boots.  Don't really pay much attention to the dividend, only buy items on sale or on closeout.  Nice to be able to pick up the items in the Reading store although that will be more out of the way after my office moves to Burlington in a few weeks.


----------



## snoseek (Jun 1, 2012)

I was a member when I lived in Golden just because the Denver store was awesome and actually had impressive ongoing sales. Other than that I feel there are much better values out there for my needs.


----------



## WWF-VT (Jun 2, 2012)

REI member and go to the Framingham, MA location where they have a wide selection of quality gear and the staff is knowlegable about the products.  Sales and coupons make their costs very competitve.


----------



## Nick (Jun 2, 2012)

I didn't know you could be a member. I thought it was just like any other store?


----------



## Nick (Jun 2, 2012)

lifetime membership is only $20??


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 2, 2012)

Yes, only $20.  

I used to think like Riv.  But when we got my wife's skis, and we were having a hard time finding her length and had to get them at REI, I realized that we were getting 10% back.  With the credit card now, it is like paying ourselves 15% for every regular REI purchase.  So, in effect, we have a 15% sale everyday.  And we don't have to wait for the thing to go on sale.

And with my wife's new skis, our new BOB stroller (parents, get one they are great), as well as some other odds and ends, that dividend is adding up fast


----------



## riverc0il (Jun 2, 2012)

But TB, if you could have gotten those same skis 20-30% off MSRP somewhere else, you aren't saving money even after the member rebate and your credit card points. The idea of paying for a pair of skis at only 15% discount from full retail is anathema to my consumer spending habits. And you have to wait for that rebate as you only get that 10% back once a year.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 2, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> But TB, if you could have gotten those same skis 20-30% off MSRP somewhere else, you aren't saving money even after the member rebate and your credit card points.



Tried that. We could *not* get the skis she wanted at any other place for any cheaper.  We went to other places in town and online and her size was just sold out.  I'd love to have gotten them for 20, 30, 40% off.  Hell, might as well have paid us to take them.  :lol:  But the reality was that it was the best deal we could get at the time.  

More to the point we're happy.  Nothing wrong with that!


----------



## bigbog (Jun 21, 2012)

Member


----------



## jlboyell (Jun 21, 2012)

i became a member after moving west.  i havent purchased any big ticket items, but they are 3 minutes from me so if i need something stupid and dont have time to order it online its there.  i would shop around for big ticket items, but they have a lot of odds and ends that are convenient, and the 10% back is a plus.  i also have my eye on a rei dome tent that is like 99 bucks.  everyone i talk to says its great quality for the price


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Jun 23, 2012)

YEEP, and i'm so happy to have one near by. Can't beat being able to return online purchases at the local store. Plus they've a good selection of ski apparel from a variety of brands in full size runs to try on, much better then the local speciality shops. 
I purchased my current alpine boots, Nordica Speedmachine 110's at the local REI store. Tried them there the prior season when full price and knew i liked them so jumped on them when they were on sale at close to 40% off the next season.


----------



## marcski (Jun 23, 2012)

I'll be stopping by the Yonkers store at some point this afternoon.  My buddy's 50th party is tonight and he told me months ago that he wants me to get him the same cycling glasses that I have (Photochromatic lenses, which are so perfect for mountain biking as they get darker/lighter depending on the ambiant light in the woods)...needless to say, I waited till the day of the party.  I had planned ordering them online but a quick search and the REI has them in stock.   B-day present and I get 10% back for me!  Can't beat that.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 15, 2013)

Looks like the dividends come out March 18th!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 17, 2013)

Nick said:


> *I didn't know you could be a member.* I thought it was just like any other store?



Neither did I.  I dont get it.  The prices dont generally seem anything special, so I dont see the point.  If it were like COSTCO, I'd understand, but.....


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 17, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> Neither did I.  I dont get it.  The prices dont generally seem anything special, so I dont see the point.  If it were like COSTCO, I'd understand, but.....



You pay the one-time fee and then get 10% back on everything regularly priced that you buy plus other deals. So it is worth something.

We've also got the credit card, so we get an additional 5% to our dividend.  So when I buy something at REI with our credit card, we're effectively getting 15% back.  

The fee is a one-time thing and, no, you don't need to be a member to shop there.  You just don't get the dividend or other promos that they run from time-to-time.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 17, 2013)

And I do think that it is better than EMS.  The last time I was in an EMS, in 2011, they had gone downhill from when they were at their best, which I think was in the early and mid 2000's.  They used to stock lots of different brands and run lots of good promos so you could get a good deal.  They also made some decent namebrand stuff.   But they really cut back on other brands, have been pushing more of their own stuff (which was not as good as it used to be) and only run deals on their stuff.  

That said we did buy our MSR camp stove through them last summer and got free shipping and a really good discount to boot.


----------



## vermonter (Mar 17, 2013)

Last summer I did a two week backpacking trip in New Mexico. They set me up with the right stuff. 
Should have seen my dividend that year...

And the 20% off sales are nice.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 17, 2013)

EMS is an absolute ripoff on 2/3 of their items.  I've always assumed people who shop at EMS fall into one or more of the following three categories:

1) Very rich
2) Dont know where else to look
3) Lazy shoppers that dont care they're spending 10% to 50% too much because they cant be bothered

This of course is coming from.......
<----- Cheapskate


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 18, 2013)

Dividend is there. Didn't they give a 20% off coupon with it last year?


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 22, 2013)

Member sale starts today, use your dividends up!


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 22, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Member sale starts today, use your dividends up!


damn..   could pick up new Line Prophet 98 with Marker Griffon B110 for $564.  too bad i can't afford them right now.


----------



## timm (Mar 22, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> EMS is an absolute ripoff on 2/3 of their items.



Very true at full retail prices but they always have a huge amount of stuff on clearance/deep discount.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 22, 2013)

We got our (big) dividend and a couple special coupons earlier this week from REI.


----------



## timm (Mar 22, 2013)

BD Quandrants are under $300 with the 20% off from there right now if anybody is looking for good AT boots.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 23, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Member sale starts today, use your dividends up!





gmcunni said:


> damn..   could pick up new Line Prophet 98 with Marker Griffon B110 for $564.  too bad i can't afford them right now.



DOH!

_Discounts not valid on hardshell boats, stand up paddleboards, any item with GPS technology, personal locator beacons, avalanche airbag packs, skis, ski boots or ski bindings; snowboards, snowboard boots or snowboard bindings._


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 23, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> DOH!
> 
> _Discounts not valid on hardshell boats, stand up paddleboards, any item with GPS technology, personal locator beacons, avalanche airbag packs, skis, ski boots or ski bindings; snowboards, snowboard boots or snowboard bindings._



At least you don't have to buy skis now!


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 23, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> DOH!
> 
> _Discounts not valid on hardshell boats, stand up paddleboards, any item with GPS technology, personal locator beacons, avalanche airbag packs, skis, ski boots or ski bindings; snowboards, snowboard boots or snowboard bindings._



that sucks


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 4, 2013)

Just got this from REI:



> Since 1938, getting you outfitted with the right gear to enjoy your
> outdoor adventures has been our number one goal. We have earned
> a well-deserved reputation for our friendly expertise, and our 100%
> guarantee means that we stand behind everything we sell.
> ...





I don't recall what their previous policy was exactly, but I was under the impression that it was similar to EMS (100% satisfaction guaranteed...return at any time within reason).  

Bummer that this changed.


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Jun 4, 2013)

I assume that goes into effect immediately. What about purchases made prior to the policy change, would they still go by what the return policy was at the time of purchase?


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 4, 2013)

〽❄❅;782123 said:
			
		

> I assume that goes into effect immediately. What about purchases made prior to the policy change, would they still go by what the return policy was at the time of purchase?




No idea......


----------



## hammer (Jun 4, 2013)

Not good...their competitors still have a Lifetime return policy, don't they?

Thanks for sharing the info.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 4, 2013)

If you've ever gone to one of their garage sales you'll see why they are doing this. Some people have some unreal expectations of things.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 4, 2013)

The good thing is some of the manufacturers still offer lifetime warranties on their products.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 4, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> If you've ever gone to one of their garage sales you'll see why they are doing this. Some people have some unreal expectations of things.



Really? So that is what was going on. 

I think it was a really tough decision because they are a coop and, as an owner, I'd want what is best for the company so that it can survive. In these times, unfortunately, some take advantage of things like this and it hurts everyone.  I personally don't like the change, but I can understand why.

I'm kind of bummed...but in the last few years I have adjusted my expectations on things. Generally if something is going to have a problem it will be within a few uses.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm not sure if that is why they are changing it or not, but having seen some of the returned stuff at their garage sale I'm not surprised. Now the people will just return/exchange/upgrade their stuff at 11 months!

I think the local REI is having their garage sale this weekend, if I have time to go I'll snap some pics of the stuff there.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 4, 2013)

Looks like they will still take back defective stuff.

http://seattletimes.com/html/businesstechnology/2021116265_reireturnsxml.html


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 4, 2013)

They are maintaining their warranty for defective stuff. Just not letting people return their strollers once the kids are grown up ...


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 5, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Looks like they will still take back defective stuff.
> 
> http://seattletimes.com/html/businesstechnology/2021116265_reireturnsxml.html




Wow.  Some of those stories are just unreal.  "Rental Equipment Inc." is funny, but man, those are clear abuses of the policy.  The folks who returned the knock-off REI climbing gear should be ashamed.  That is fraud.


----------



## hammer (Jun 5, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Looks like they will still take back defective stuff.
> 
> http://seattletimes.com/html/businesstechnology/2021116265_reireturnsxml.html


This all seems reasonable...as long as they stand by the durability of their products I'm OK with a limit on returns for other reasons.


----------



## bigbog (Jun 7, 2013)

Another member here...  Always interested in checking out what they have for clothing(outdoor & skiing), camping access, hiking boots and skiboots(early in season often carry a few of latest AT boots)...fwiw..


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 25, 2015)

So a big thumbs down to REI.  I've been eyeing some stuff in the Outlet recently.  The price was a bit too high for me, but I figured that there would be a sale soon.  Just got the flier in the mail....20% off an outlet item.  Go to the page and what did they do?  Jacked up the prices on the items I was eyeing right before the sale so that with the promo you pay MORE than it was originally listed at.  Lame.  REI you're better than that!


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Aug 25, 2015)

^Win some lose some, I'll bet you've made out there more often then not. So don't be a Grinch and stop dissing REI! 
Let's face it, they have one of the best return policies around and are fair about it. I often pay more there for the piece of mind of knowing I have recourse even though I know there is a high probability I'll like and keep whatever it is and despite finding it elsewhere online for less. 
I for one love having one of their stores in my neck of the woods, makes ordering multiple sizes of a item that you'll never know how it'll fit without actually trying so much easier wrt running it back to the store and not dealing with return shipping etc. Without that option I often forget about the item under consideration.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 26, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> So a big thumbs down to REI.  I've been eyeing some stuff in the Outlet recently.  The price was a bit too high for me, but I figured that there would be a sale soon.  Just got the flier in the mail....20% off an outlet item.  Go to the page and what did they do?  Jacked up the prices on the items I was eyeing right before the sale so that with the promo you pay MORE than it was originally listed at.  Lame.  REI you're better than that!



This sorta happened to me with some Black Diamond skins. I was waiting and waiting and waiting for the sale and once it hit, that item was no longer available. Well I called and complained and they ended up giving me the 20% discount to make the total like $115 with free shipping. Not too bad.

Check out the REI garage sale. You can buy items that other people returned for a steep discount.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 26, 2015)

〽❄❅;912263 said:
			
		

> ^Win some lose some, I'll bet you've made out there more often then not. So don't be a Grinch and stop dissing REI!



Geesh one gripe and I am a Grinch?!



> Let's face it, they have one of the best return policies around and are fair about it. I often pay more there for the piece of mind of knowing I have recourse even though I know there is a high probability I'll like and keep whatever it is and despite finding it elsewhere online for less.



You do know that their return policy radically changed last year, yes?  



> I for one love having one of their stores in my neck of the woods, makes ordering multiple sizes of a item that you'll never know how it'll fit without actually trying so much easier wrt running it back to the store and not dealing with return shipping etc. Without that option I often forget about the item under consideration.



Same here.


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Aug 26, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> You do know that their return policy radically changed last year, yes?


 Yes and imo it's still a very good return policy, and they do make exceptions. Plus they put a unlimited time frame on returns due to manufacture defects in materials and workmanship.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 27, 2015)

I've noticed that many of the "good" items at REI that I see on their in store "sale" racks really aren't that great a deal, and have seen their bump the price up a bit before their big sales thing before - expect that in the next week as I just got in the mail a flyer promoting their Labor Day Weekend "Big Sale" 

They have a full goretex Arc'teryx hard shell in their Cranston, RI store, in my size, that I've been checking out since last March - the list on it is about $500, I've never seen it, even in their "BIG" sales below $350 - my hunch is that it will still be on their sale rack as Christmas approaches, as I've seen that same model Arc'etryx hard shell on sale racks in shops in VT for $225-$250, so you know if the little stores are selling it for around $100 less than REI's sale price that REI has some room to move on that price if they really want to get it off their racks


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 27, 2015)

drjeff said:


> I've noticed that many of the "good" items at REI that I see on their in store "sale" racks really aren't that great a deal, and have seen their bump the price up a bit before their big sales thing before - expect that in the next week as I just got in the mail a flyer promoting their Labor Day Weekend "Big Sale"
> 
> They have a full goretex Arc'teryx hard shell in their Cranston, RI store, in my size, that I've been checking out since last March - the list on it is about $500, I've never seen it, even in their "BIG" sales below $350 - my hunch is that it will still be on their sale rack as Christmas approaches, as I've seen that same model Arc'etryx hard shell on sale racks in shops in VT for $225-$250, so you know if the little stores are selling it for around $100 less than REI's sale price that REI has some room to move on that price if they really want to get it off their racks



Yeah, exactly.  I got an INSANE deal last year on an item from the Outlet....it was a nice Mammut puffy vest that retailed for $175 and I snagged it for $35.  No joke.  Just overstock.  So I've been watching some other items and hoping for a similarly good deal. Oh well....something to pass the time.


----------



## bigbog (Aug 27, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> Geesh one gripe and I am a Grinch?!...



HA...I hear ya' thetrailboss, it's that time of year.....we're almost there...but not quite.
You going to be in the NE, the powder capital of America:lol: at all this coming winter?
I may actually get out to ski this upcoming winter...


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Aug 27, 2015)

Talk about a insane deal, last summer my REI had a brand new unused pair of orange Rossi FKS 180 bindings at a garage sale for $35! 
I don't weight enough for them to be of any use to me so left them for someone else.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 26, 2015)

This is awesome.  Mad respect.

http://www.usatoday.com/story/money...riday-for-first-time-in-its-history/74627872/


----------



## Scruffy (Oct 26, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> This is awesome.  Mad respect.
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/money...riday-for-first-time-in-its-history/74627872/



Nice! About time.


----------



## dlague (Oct 26, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> This is awesome.  Mad respect.
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/money...riday-for-first-time-in-its-history/74627872/



Black Friday sucks IMO would rather ski!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 26, 2015)

Never made sense to me why the NYSE closes early the day after Thanksgiving instead of the day before when people have to prepare or travel.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 26, 2015)

You beat me to it. Just got the Email:

http://optoutside.rei.com/?cm_mmc=e...=20151027_MM_Announcement&RRID=1417217&ev11=1


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## mishka (Oct 26, 2015)

dlague said:


> Black Friday sucks IMO would rather ski!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



that what I always do on BF if lift spinning at wawa


----------



## The Sneak (Nov 16, 2015)

Wasted a few hours of my Sunday morning yesterday in visiting the local REI store.
Their ski jacket / pants selection sucks. Either overpriced $400+ Arc Teryx shells(!) or cheap TNF dicks-sporting-goods level. I wanted to try on Marmot Mantra pants, the REI site said this store had 'em in stock in my size. I checked inventory again whilst in the store, and it said yes...but staff was unable to find them. No high pressure membership pitch (my gf is a member) but no real interest in helping me either. It was the same last year when I went in to buy some Merrell boots.

REI is the Whole Foods of outdoor sports equipment retailers. Feel good environment, bunch of bullshit at the core.
Fine I guess if you want some TNF pants that fit like a parachute. And what's with this trend where ski jackets look like 1997 again? Long waisted, color blocks, puffy and bulky etc? Blech.


----------

